# Robinul Forte ( glycopyrrolate ) anyone???



## BobbyNY (Jul 7, 2002)

I have IBS-D really bad. My GI specialist gave me a script for Robinul Forte ( 2mgs twice a day ). Took my first dose right before dinner today. To early to tell if it works. Was wondering if anyone else has tried this medication and if so what were the results?


----------



## lookingood (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey Bobby, The dr. wants me to start the Robinul. I tried it once before but only took it for about 2 days because the cottonmouth was to much for me to handle. Im going to give it another try, how does it seem to be working for you? Did your dr. tell you to take it with food or before you eat? My doc told me it didnt matter which way I took it.


----------



## BobbyNY (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi Lookingood, Very promising so far. It is now Monday night and I have been taking it since last wednesday night. For the most part have had only one bm in the am and that is great for me. With one exception on Sunday afternoon I exploded again...but today was fine again with just one bm in am. My sunday might of had something to do with my saturday..had grilled ham and cheese for lunch and the a big burger and fries for dinner at Hooters!! But the good news is even after eating so much on Sat NO BM in pm. It definately give you one hell of a dry mouth but I'd rather have that if it keeps working. My doc suggested chewing gum so I try to do that plus drink lots of water. As for the times I take it - doc did not say anything about taking before or after meal he just asked me when i usually get up and when I eat dinner and gave me times like 7:30 am and 6:00 pm. I have been trying to stick to that as much as possible. Well I hope this helps. This board is great. Keep me posted on how your doing and I will do the same.


----------



## pinkfox (May 12, 2003)

Have been taking Robinul 3 times a day for six months. Can't say it really works. Just causes dry mouth. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## BobbyNY (Jul 7, 2002)

PinkFox, I am thinking 3 pills a day might be too much. It has been a couple weeks now and I am still doing really good!!! Fingers crossed..Anyway I have found out that it is VERY...VERY important what time I take the pills. I told my doc that I get up between 7:00am-7:30am ( he said so take the pill at 7:30am ). Then I told him I usually eat dinner around 6:00pm-6:30pm ( he said to take the pill at 6:00 ). If I adhere to this I do really good. Only less reliable on weekends probably b/c I get off track. Oh well I hope you see this post can maybe give this a try.


----------

